# Honda GX340 - Need Assistance w/ Valve adjustment



## pbear (Jun 8, 2007)

Hello All,

I lent my power washer to a neighbor and got it back not running. They sprayed it clean and it quit running. That was two years ago. 

I tore it down tonight, rebuilt the carb, and replaced the oil, filter, plug & fresh gas to find no compression. I flooded the cylinder to seal the rings in case they were rusted to the piston and ensure I got a seal, still no compression. I removed the valve cover to find one of the valves were stuck open. Took the valves out cleaned & reinstalled them. 

My question is how do I know properly adjust the valves? How does one measure where they are supposed to be? Also does it need to go back together when the flywheel is at TDC?

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,

Pbear


----------



## pbear (Jun 8, 2007)

Got it running. I found the Honda Europe site which has the service manual online in pdf. Here is the link;

http://www.honda-engines-eu.com/en/engines/models_range/gx_range/gx340/shop.jsp# 

Cheers,

Pbear :thumbsup:


----------

